# Sitings And Distress



## RICHF14 (Sep 5, 2006)

What happened to the "sitings and distress" section?  I really liked this feature and it can alert us tuggers to resorts that become available.
Anyone know??


----------



## Spence (Sep 5, 2006)

RICHF14 said:
			
		

> What happened to the "sitings and distress" section?  I really liked this feature and it can alert us tuggers to resorts that become available.
> Anyone know??


Sightings and Distress looks like it's right where it's always been.


----------



## copper (Sep 5, 2006)

RICHF14 said:
			
		

> What happened to the "sitings and distress" section?  I really liked this feature and it can alert us tuggers to resorts that become available.
> Anyone know??



I was wondering the same but as soon as I logged in to the bbs it magically appeared.


----------



## Spence (Sep 5, 2006)

copper said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same but as soon as I logged in to the bbs it magically appeared.


You have to be logged in and you have to be a 'TUG member' otherwise it won't show up.


----------



## RICHF14 (Sep 5, 2006)

*sitings*

Sorry, i wasn't logged in.


----------



## copper (Sep 5, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> You have to be logged in and you have to be a 'TUG member' otherwise it won't show up.



Sorry, I guess I was unclear in my first post. (It's not really magic)


----------

